# CF and Continuing Education



## kastanis (12 Aug 2004)

Good Afternoon,

This post is regarding the CF and opportunities therein for continuing my education.  I had my interview and was told by the interviewer that I am a competitive candiadate for AERE and CELE, and slightly less so for PLT.  I was wondering if anyone knew anything about the opportunities for continuing education provided that I were enrolled in one of the engineering MOCs.

I understand that people are sent to get Master's degrees by the CF.  I would like to know how it is decided who will go on to graduate schooling, and how the topics of the research are chosen.  I am also wondering if anyone knows how many years are normally served before one is considered for grad school.

Thank you in advance.

Eric


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Aug 2004)

There are opportunities for post graduate studies in the CF. The numbers that might get to do so will vary between classification, and can vary from year to year depending on available funding, strength of the classification against establishment positions and the needs of the service. It will never be a high percentage of the available numbers, and may not be offered every year in a particular trade.

Most that I have seen selected for post graduate training have been experienced Captains, Majors or more senior officers. Alternatively, if you are identified early as being particularly suited and the trade has a need for officers with the program you are pursuing, if could happen earlier.

Selection of the program of study can be up to the individual, but you could expect the technical classifications to be more supportive of people wanting to further their education in that field, otherwise the cost of letting you do the studies doesn't exactly benefit the trade.


----------



## Harrier101 (12 Aug 2004)

What about continuing education for NCM's. Is there facilitation for NCM's to do college education outside the CF for specific trades?


----------



## meni0n (12 Aug 2004)

http://www.pep.forces.gc.ca/engraph/home_e.asp


----------



## DrSize (13 Aug 2004)

If you wanted to pursue your masters part-time on your own time would the CF support this and possibly pay for tuition and books???


----------



## McMan (13 Aug 2004)

Hey I was curious about the same thing. I asked the recruiter about it and although he sounded kinda fuzzy on the subject, he said that as long as you don't have any prior military requirements (such as occupational requirements overseas and such) there would be no problem pursuing post-secondary studies; however, I'll be calling RMC on this matter within the next couple of days so I'll return with a more clear answer if and when I do recieve one.


----------

